# R.I. officer takes over Hubbardston police force



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

*R.I. officer takes over Hubbardston police force*

* By Jason Feifer TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
*

* 
HUBBARDSTON- * The town's new police chief signed a three-year contract yesterday, and will officially begin the job Monday morning.

"Thank you so much," the new chief, Dennis G. Perron, said just after signing his contract at last night's Board of Selectmen meeting. "I'm honored to be here."

There were 64 applicants. The post had been vacant since former Chief Loring Barrett Jr. left to lead the Ashburnham Police Department in October. Chief Perron was offered the position last month. Selectmen were unanimous in selecting him.  

He leaves the Woonsocket, R.I., police force, where he was a lieutenant. He had been there since 1985. From 1983 to 1987, he served in the National Guard.

"We're excited to have you on board," Selectman Chairman Matthew Castriotta said to the new chief. "We look forward to getting you in the chief's office and getting you going."

The chief's starting salary will be $60,424, which is what former Chief Barrett was making when he left.

Until recently, the town did not offer its police chiefs contracts. It instead offered three-year appointments. That had been a point of conflict between the selectmen and former Chief Barrett.

Last year, however, the town decided to offer its department heads contracts. Mr. Castriotta said it was a way to retain good people and provide them with job security. Had he stayed in town, former Chief Barrett would have been offered a contract, Mr. Castriotta said.

In a few weeks, the town will hold a public ceremony to welcome Chief Perron, selectmen said.

In other business, the selectmen met with town officials and department heads to brainstorm about the town's budget problems. The town anticipates approximately a $300,000 deficit in next fiscal year's budget, according to Town Administrator Trudy O'Connell. The new fiscal year begins July 1.

The town has run some projections on its budgets for the next five years, and they do not look promising, she said. Each year, expenses outpace revenues. In one of the projections, the town will have a nearly $1.2 million deficit by fiscal 2011.

Town officials are considering ways to control costs, although they stressed last night that nothing is definite.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

> He leaves the Woonsocket, R.I., police force, where he was a lieutenant. He had been there since 1985. From 1983 to 1987, he served in the National Guard.


I'm interested to see if he gets a waiver from the MPOC like flynn is. The Brimfield Chief didn't get one, remember?


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

USMCTrooper said:


> I'm interested to see if he gets a waiver from the MPOC like flynn is. The Brimfield Chief didn't get one, remember?


There must not be an issue with the certification from Rhode Island, because the Grafton Chief of Police transfered from Woonsocket about a year ago. I beleive there is another former member of Woonsocket PD that is the Chief in Sterling or one of the towns near there. If I remember correctly, the Brimfield Chief came from Florida.


----------

